# Preseason Game 2: Orlando Magic at New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornets 10/13



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

http://www.ticketspot.com/images/seo/nba-orlando-magic-banner.jpg
vs.
http://www.ssur.org/news/items/2002/200208/images/NewOrleansHornets_PL.jpg

*Friday at 8PM*​
The Orlando Magic without court leader Jameer Nelson and a slew of other key players came out of Tuesday's game against the Bobcats with a 109-90 win. Dwights Howard lead the Magic with 18 points and 10 rebounds in just 24 minutes. The Hornets in their preseason opener defeated the Dallas Mavericks who played without star Dirk Nowitzki and key contributer Jason Terry, winning 84-81. David West lead the Hornets with 17 points and 3 rebounds in 23 minutes.

In the matchup against the Hornets tonight, I expect Travis Diener to dominate Chris Paul on every possession, while Dwight Howard will do what Dwight Howard does, which is dominate everyone who steps to him. Tony Battie and Carlos Arroyo are expected to be back and possibly start. Jameer Nelson will once again be out while he recovers from a concussion sustained earlier in the week, when he collided with Dwight Howard's big head. Hedu Turkoglu could play, but coach Hill and the organization would like to see _"results from his blood and urine tests this week"_ before he is allowed back on the court. Rookie guard J.J. Redick is still nursing a foot injury, but has removed the protective boot he had been wearing.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I expect Dwight to score about 70 tonight.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Orlando up 9 at the end of the 3rd.

Dwight with 17 pts and 8 rebs.

Diener with 11 pts and 7 assists.

I wonder ... it seems Diener is improving as a player quite nicely. If he keeps improving, what do we do with him? Nelson doesn't seem to be going anywhere and Arroyo is a nice backup and has huge fan support in Orlando. Diener may get too good to be a 3rd PG sitting on the end of the bench. Otis Smith said recently Orlando will definitely be extending him.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Pat Garrity explodes for 19 pts and 7 rebs. Maybe he isn't worthless afterall. :biggrin:

Diener ends the game with 14 pts and 9 assists.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Startin' to like Diener's PG abilities more. He could be useful.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

trade bait... is all i can think of for now.

the real question is what are we going to do with dooling??


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

Who would expect Diener to dominate Chris Paul.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

benfica said:


> Who would expect Diener to dominate Chris Paul.


In looking at the way Diener has been playing all preseason, he very well could unseat Paul as the young quintessential PG in this league by seasons end.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

ralaw said:


> In looking at the way Diener has been playing all preseason, he very well could unseat Paul as the young quintessential PG in this league by seasons end.



eh, I can't see that happening unless Jameer and Carlos have major injury problems. It's still preseason and I can't imagine Diener get more than maybe 8-10 mpg during the season, if that.

I know other guys guys are injured but Diener is still playing a lot of minutes ... I wonder if we aren't showcasing him a little bit.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

JNice said:


> eh, I can't see that happening unless Jameer and Carlos have major injury problems. It's still preseason and I can't imagine Diener get more than maybe 8-10 mpg during the season, if that.
> 
> I know other guys guys are injured but Diener is still playing a lot of minutes ... I wonder if we aren't showcasing him a little bit.


Okay guys, I was joking!

However, Diener is a decent player who maybe one day could be a good player. I hope Orlando is showcasing him, because unless someone gets injured or wants out, he won't be getting any major minutes in Orlando. Trading him before his contract runs out would be wise in my opinion, because a team will pay him to either be a backup PG or starter, which Orlando wouldn't be able to do.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

Decent player..He has outlayed C. Paul and T. Parker..Playing against the Spurs for 44 minutes, no TO, a victory, 23 points, 7 asists and 1 steal. I think he looks to be more than a DECENT player at this point. He is playing like a starter and a pretty good one at that....and he has been on a roll since summer league play, so I see no reason why he can't continue playing this way into the season...He seems to make the players around him better too...ala Steve Nash...I am starting to see a little of Steve Nash in 
T. Diener. I would hate to see the Magic trading the next Steve Nash...like Phoenix did only to bring him back 8 years later.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

benfica said:


> Decent player..He has outlayed C. Paul and T. Parker..Playing against the Spurs for 44 minutes, no TO, a victory, 23 points, 7 asists and 1 steal. I think he looks to be more than a DECENT player at this point. He is playing like a starter and a pretty good one at that....and he has been on a roll since summer league play, so I see no reason why he can't continue playing this way into the season...He seems to make the players around him better too...ala Steve Nash...I am starting to see a little of Steve Nash in
> T. Diener. I would hate to see the Magic trading the next Steve Nash...like Phoenix did only to bring him back 8 years later.



How did you get Steve Nash out of two good preseason games from a kid that warmed the bench all of last season?

But it is true that the Magic have a tendency to trade away young talent.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

benfica said:


> Decent player..He has outlayed C. Paul and T. Parker..Playing against the Spurs for 44 minutes, no TO, a victory, 23 points, 7 asists and 1 steal. I think he looks to be more than a DECENT player at this point. He is playing like a starter and a pretty good one at that....and he has been on a roll since summer league play, so I see no reason why he can't continue playing this way into the season...He seems to make the players around him better too...ala Steve Nash...I am starting to see a little of Steve Nash in
> T. Diener. I would hate to see the Magic trading the next Steve Nash...like Phoenix did only to bring him back 8 years later.


I'm not really sure about the Steve Nash comparison, but Diener in my opinion could max out to being what Luke Ridnour is now. If Orlando expects him to become "Steve Nash" like, than the best course of action would be to get rid of Arroyo now, and allow him some minutes behind and possibly compete with Nelson for the starting PG job. However, I find it hard to believe Orlando management believes he'll be able to beat out Nelson for the starting PG spot. In my opinion Orlando should play Diener this year and possibly trade Diener at the trade deadline. If not, they need to trade him this offseason before his contracts runs out because Orlando also has a tendency of letting young and talented players walk via free agency with nothing in return.


----------

